# Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

So, I've been sweating the last few days waiting on this thing to get here. I was really kind of nervous because I typically don't buy "scratch & dent" items, and was concerned as to what kind of condition this humidor would be in. It arrived today, and I'm actually very impressed.

I ordered the "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall #20165 165ct Humidor in Burl. The finish is AMAZING!mg: Check out the pics.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

That looks great. Love the top. If only he made coolers.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

That look very nice Jeremiah. :nod:


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Very nice.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

So where is the damage?
Looks great!


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

very nice. love the color of that one...looks great


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*



Benaj85 said:


> So where is the damage?
> Looks great!


I can't even find it! The only thing I could find that I don't even really consider damage is a tiny tiny little dot on the lid, which actually looks like part of the grain of the wood. You can't even see it, unless you are in the right light, at the right angle, right up on it.

I am going to take it that I scored a nice one. They guarantee the functionality of the unit, and said that it's minor blemishes in the finish. I wouldn't have been able to tell the difference if I paid full price for it i don't think..

I think it's awesome! If I find any further damage or defects, i'll try to post pics.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Beautiful humi!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Very nice use it in good health for many years to come.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

This sucker is heavy too!! I just put it on the scale, and bone dry, this sucker weighs 14.8 lbs.


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Very nice humi! Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

BEAUTIFUL box!!! :rockon:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Nice score


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Wheee! Now *that's* what I call a humidor!

Beeeee-U-ti-ful!


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Gorgeous! I now have "humi-envy"...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Very nice looking, congrats.

Best regards, tony


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Gorgeous humi!


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

That is one beautiful humidor. Now it is time to fill it up:dude:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

sweet pick up! how much did u save on it as a scratch and dent?


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*



bouncintiga said:


> sweet pick up! how much did u save on it as a scratch and dent?


It saved about 230.00 off the retail price.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*



bhxhhcz said:


> It saved about 230.00 off the retail price.


nice! now go buy a box of cigars with the savings to stock it up!! lol


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Holy cow that thing is beautiful


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

That looks great. I love the Burl!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Congrats on that humi!! Looks beautiful. Have fun fillin' it!!:clap2:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

*Mmmmmmmm- Mmmmmmmmm!!!!*

:clap2:....


----------



## wagsgt (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

very nice looking


----------



## mrwilmoth (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

nice!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

ohh, I like.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Very nice!!


----------



## Saint1970 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Beautimussssss!!!!! congrats


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

Looks like high quality construction.


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

beautiful!


----------



## Padurosa (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

WOW...

Humi Envy here as well.

Congrats on the beautifull humi! And happy filling...


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*



bhxhhcz said:


> It saved about 230.00 off the retail price.


I thought you had a beautiful new Humidor. Then I read this.

AMAZING!


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*



Jenady said:


> I thought you had a beautiful new Humidor. Then I read this.
> 
> AMAZING!


Yeah, this one has been holding strong for the last few months. I'm really happy with it. It was a great investment.

I'll probably be ordering another sometime in the near future, as this one is starting to get full. Although, I think I'm going to do something different, like the wineador, or a cooler.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Ok.. It finally arrived. "Private Stock" Daniel Marshall Humi 165ct Burl*

WOW, great looking humi, and coolidor FTW!!!  I was skeptical at first, but now I love mine!


----------

